# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Best Dual Color PLAs Tricolor PLAs MUST-SEE MASTERPIECES FROM OUR CUSTOMERS

## TECSONAR

Representative of the seller TECSONAR

*Early Black Friday & Cyber Monday Sales Buy 3 Save 10% Each 3D Printing Amazing Holiday Gifts W/ Best Dual Color PLAs Tricolor PLAs*

Our stocks are getting low very fast, don’t miss!

*Dual Color PLAs - 2 Colors in 1*

Reg.Price: 32.99
Lowest Price: 29.69
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63CH92V
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63FHG3S

*Triple Color PLAs - 3 Colors in 1*

Reg.Price: 36.99
Lowest Price: 33.29
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63CPK36
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63F6WFN
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63C8RM6
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63D6Z5N

NOTE: If your promo codes/coupons don't work, please request new promo codes/coupons with the seller TECSONAR, thank you for shopping with TECSONAR!

*MUST-SEE MASTERPIECES FROM OUR CUSTOMERS*
Used TECSONAR dual color PLA filaments and tricolor PLA filaments
Post link: https://bit.ly/3UTKqGy

----------

